# Any idea how to measure a horse for a saddle width??



## Crazydancer (11 April 2011)

I do know there's more to saddle fitting than the width, but I've just bought a new horse, and have no idea where to start - I can ask a local fitter to come and have a look, but he has a range of new and second hand saddles, can I measure her to determine roughly which width we are looking for? 

Just so he doesn't have to bring the entire shop with him!! 

Thanks!


----------



## unicornleather (11 April 2011)

It's difficult as one tree maker's idea of wide is another tree maker's medium!
DON't be tempted to try to make a template using a coat hanger, it is not accurate in the slightest, it is spring steel and will try to retain it's shape, giving you a false reading.
Some stationers sell a profiler or get a piece of lead flashing (4" wide) folded in half to get the right consistency and place it on the horse's wither where the front of the saddle sits.Mould it across the withers, lift off and place on a large piece of card, draw round it.Mark the nearside and offside of the horse on it as horse's muscle up more on one side than the other (usually). 
At least if you take this to a saddlery they can offer your template up under each saddle to see if there is a possibility it may fit, it saves on time and as you say, taking loads of saddles out on site!
Oz


----------



## dafthoss (11 April 2011)

I just told the saddler how big he was and what type he was and added that he had flat withers then he brought the most suited ones out based on what I had told him


----------



## Crazydancer (11 April 2011)

Thanks guys. It's been quite a few years since I bought my last one.... I was imaging the conversation I was going to have...'I want a saddle, but I've no idea what size I need for the horse, and no idea what size I need for myself...' 
Also have the 'should I have a new one made to suit, or should I get a second hand one' dilema....
And then the 'should I get a GP, or a dressage/show saddle' as I don't jump, and want to do a bit of dressage....
Closely followed by the 'black or brown' question..... 

Horse is rising 5, and needs some topline, so will in all probability, change shape.


----------



## FizzyFanta (11 April 2011)

There are some good saddles now that can be changed as your horse changes, a lot of saddle fitters will come out size up and return with a few different saddles to try and often include second hand ones.


----------

